

OPEN: The History of Neon Signs - peteforde
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/04/open-the-history-of-neon-signs/256145/

======
K2h
The note about who should be credited, the peron that discovers, or the person
that develops and applys has me pondering. Probably both.

~~~
nitrogen
This is at the foundation of a lot of Apple flame wars -- did Apple "invent"
(sometimes decades-old) concepts they copied and improved from others?

